# Forum About Russia Russian Cities  Нам ещё покажут!

## Leof

В Санкт-Петербурге исчез целый вид.
Недавно построенное здание новой биржи, проект котрого был утверждён губернатором, испортило вид на стрелку Васильевского острова.   http://www.novayagazeta.ru/data/2008/41/05.html
Наверное, такое случилось бы неизбежно, и при взгляде с той или иной точки панораму города портило какое-нибудь похожее здание. 
В Москве, например, при выходе на Васильевский Спуск с Красной площади слева от кремлёвской стены участок замоскворецкой панорамы теперь украшает серый силуэт высотки (около Дома Музыки).
Вообще за современным строительством в Москве за последние годы многие москвичи наблюдают, скрепя сердце.  
Типичны такие случаи:
1. Реконструкция с элементами регенерации. По статусу памятника архитектуры и истории дом снести нельзя. Фермами укрепляется фасадная стена, вся остальная часть здания сносится под ноль. За скорлупкой от старого здания возводится некое строение, зачастую размерами превосходящее старый фасад. Со старого же фасада скалывается вся стуковая лепнина, вплоть до рустовки, которая по окончани работ заменяется некими непонятными выступами и навесами, не имеющими ничего общего с подлинными украшениями дома.
2.Дом сносится полностью, на его месте возводится некое подобие дома, которое должно создавать впечатление, что на этом месте некогда стоял старинный дом. В такой "архитектуре" доминируют жёлтый и белый цвета (характерные для Москвы), условно выделяющие непропорциональные и часто просто нелепые выпуклости на фасадах, колонны - их изображают побелённые стальные трубы несущих конструкций, стеклянные купола и башенки.  
3.На месте целых кварталов возводятся из бетона облицованные снаружи стеклом и металлом дома, формами напоминающие гигантские изображения авианосца или космического корабля в технике оригами. Однако при всей "фантазии" авторов проекта, всё выглядит так, как если бы в программу запустили задачу по созданию проекта здания из такого-то количества материалов, таких размеров и с такой площадью помещений. Все они похожи, разве что, каждое уродливо в своём неповторимом роде и так же уродует округу.
Такие здания построены у метро Белорусская, Красные Ворота, Краснопресненская, Киевская (ТК Европейский) и прочих. 
ТК Европейский
А с перрона Киевского вокзала видно здание ужасное по форме и цвету. Цвет таких зданий варьируется в пределах антрацитового и чёрного с редкими оттенками асфальтового, стального, графитового и похожих. 
Даже не снося дома, постройка некоторых зданий полностью изменяет ландшафт. Постройка ТК "Атриум" на площади перед курским вокзалом закрыло своим фасадом унылое здание вокзала. Однако само здание ТК не идёт ни в какое сравнение с тем зданием по своим задавливающим масштабам и масштабам безвкусицы проектировщиков.  
Такое отношение к виду города можно назвать не иначе, как варварским. Это не архитектура, а чернобыльский саркофаг в историческом центре города. 
Сейчас площадь перед Павелецким вокзалом, похоже, также будет застроена - в этом случае разрушится вся структура площади, ориентированная на здание вокзала. 
Недавно завершенное здание Триумф-Паласа делает неуклюжий оеверанс в адрес сталинских высоток. Однако, тут хоть попытались. 
Всё-же, возникает подозрение, что в наборе кубиков, из которых составлен проект этого здания, были только такие вот кубики (ну не делает других кубиков кубиковая фабрика!) 
Для жителей моего района таким шоком стало строительство здания МПС из стекла и металла. Это огромный кристалл, в окнах которого живописно отражаются краски закатного неба. Однако ценность такой архитектуры опять же сомнительна. Определённо портит лицо Москвы комплекс зданий Альфа-Банка на пр. Сахарова - реликт позднесоветской эпохи. Напротив строится огромное и, похоже, страшное здание гос-учереждения. 
С некоторым облегчением мы узнали, что будет демонтировано 15-ти этажное здание НИИ им Склифосовского (как неудобное), вместо него однако появится больничный корпус на 400 мест. Снесут четыре жилых дома. Остаётся надеиться на благоразумее застройщиков. 
Тут же на ботаническом переулке выросло здание гостиницы, похожее на полированный графитовый кубик. А на улице Щепкина к уже существующим шедеврам прибавилось некое полосатое здание, которое, однако, уже не сможет испортить и без того грустный вид улицы у пересечения её с улицей Дурова. 
Так же чудовищно здание японского послольства, очень похожего на исправительное учереждение. Для сравнения посольство, кажется, Кореи, имеет забор, стилизованный под традиционную архитектуру, у Японского посольство бетонный забор, утыканный пиками - бодто специально для голов нарушителей суверенитета. 
В общем, как коренному Москвичу и художнику, мне очень грустно смотреть, как безвозвратно рушится облик города. Старых домов остаётся всё меньше.

----------


## Leof

http://www.retromoscow.narod.ru/all_mos ... uture.html http://retromoscow.livejournal.com/6690.html
Любопытные сравнения старых и сегодняшних видов московских улиц. 
Всем советую заглянуть в часовню-памятник героям Плевны (за Политехническим музеем). Часовню отреставрировали, внутри замечательное убранство - изразцы.  
Так же всем неприменно - сходите посмотреть, как отреставрировали здание Румянцевской библиотеки - Пашков дом. Зайдите со стороны подъезда (двора) - всё с иголочки, здание высится на фоне неба всё сделанное будто из бисквитного фарфора. Сквозь окна видно небо. Травка зелёная. Какая-то фантазия, просто сказочная красота! В сам дворик не зайти, но всё прекрасно видно через ограду (львиные ворота, кстати, признаны одними из лучшех в своём стиле).  
Совсем рядом вглубь по улице храм Николая Чудотворца. Очень старый, но лишь недавно отреставрированный - на мой взгляд, хороший пример всего новенького и чистинького, но не бездушного. 
В конце улицы архитектурный музей им Щусева. Во дворике прям на земле старые литые части триумфальной арки и всякое такое. 
Напротив памятника Кириллу и Мефодию на Китай-Городе стоит зайти в церковку  (Всех Святых на Кулишках). Внутри очень красивая роспись под главным сводом.  
В Историческом музее просто потрясающая экспозиция по русской кулбтуре всех времён. Там сани, на которых бежал Наполеон (вообще зал 1812 года мне очень нравится), Петровский возок, 
там кумир, который когда-то украшал арку Красных ворот. Ужасно интересные залы!
Сходите в храмы на Варварке. В церкви Варвары - первой по счёту - можно подняться на второй этаж под купол. Очень интересно. 
Окажитесь на Старой басманной улице - заглягните в церковь Святого Великомученника Никиты. Это громадный и красивейший храм. Пространство перед иконостасом замечательно огромными от пола окнами. 
Неподалёку от басманной (где кстати множество старинных домов) усадьба Разумовских (востанавливается) с замечательными внутренними двориками и садом. Рядом - усадебная церковь Вознесения на Гороховом поле. (рядом улица Радио). Снаружи храм почти открыт от лесов. Ужасно красиво - синий шпиль с золотыми звёздами виден с разных сторон. Внутри храм в процессе восстановления. Но интерьер замечательный. Иконостас представлен в виде отдельного внутреннего фасада, окружённого большими овальными просветами окон. 
На Самокатной улице у Яузы два храма. Больший - Троицы - ещё не открыт (но стоит увидеть его снаружи. Мне нравятся огромные окна главного входа. Рядом же маленький нарядный храм Введения во Храм Богородицы. Ребяты! храм закрывается в 18 часов - внутри удивительное убранство. 
Вообще. что замечательно, в отреставрированных церквах появились старые иконы. Ставят даже такие толстенные восковые подсвечники (такие стаят в подленнике в Покровском соборе на Красной пл.) - 20 см в диаметре расписанная русским орнаментом свечуга, а на ней латунный подсвечник. 
Всем советую самим итти и детей звать в Высоко-Петровский монастырь (у Петровского бульвара) - там жуутко интересно и сказочно красивая старина. Храмы от древнейших до борочных. Всё только начало реставрироваться, но от того сохранило вид настолько подлинный и древний, а чего стоят тамошние галлереи, где таак интересно походить полазить - закоулки и переходики, фантастические декоры! Со стены можно глянуть на улицу - ужасно интересно! 
Кто не ездил в Царицыно - всем советую. Мне пондравилось! Трава - ух! Дворец - очень! Всё, кажется, удалось! Ничего не испортили!
Сейчас там доочищают старые пруды. Воду откачали и открылась белокаменная плотина времён Бориса Годунова и основание водяной мельницы Екатериненских времён (её, кажется. собираются восстанавливать). 
Все сходите в старый сад МГУ (на Проспекте мира, метро Проспект Мира)ю Кра-со-та! Жасмин цветёт, шиповник и розы цветут. В прудах ВОТ ТАКИЕ карпы, всюду просто ужас как хорошо. Но вы пропустили цветение ирисов (ужасно красивых) и тюльпанов. Тюльпаны в этом году случились нарочно самые удивительные. Сейчас в саду всё в самом соку - пергола с виноградом очень красивая!

----------


## Leof

Для любителей деревьев! 
Старейшие деревья Москвы: 
Черешчатый дуб в Царицыно - растёт над большим оврагом недалеко от Хлебного Дома. 400 лет или около того. 
Тополь в Александровском саду. У Кутафьей башни. Скорее всего дерево растёт с того времени, как был разбит сад - то есть представитель старой аллеи для ветеранов войны 1812 года. К сведению, грот в Александровском саду украшен обломками сгоревших при пожаре 1812 года зданий. 
На улице Земляной вал находится старинная усадьбы с внутренними постройками, сейчас - физкультурный диспансер. По видом под видом посетителя туда до семи вечера запросто прониктуть в замечательный сад с чугунными статуями и гротами и жутко старыми деревьями. Там снимали Хоботова в фильме "Покровские Ворота". 
В парке Коломенское растут дубы 400-600 лет. Старейшие живые памятники москвы. 
В Ботаническом Саду МГУ (основан в 1706) трёхвековой дуб, лиственница. посаженная Петром Первым, рядом старинный пруд Петровских времён с Екатеринискими доработками. И ива 300-350 лет. 
Парк ЦДСА (Бывшие Екатериниские дворец и парк - ива или ветла - несколько старых деревьев, по виду - ровесники дворца.

----------


## Leof

Ну что ж, зданию биржи в Санкт-Петербурге -быть. Сказано, что уменьшить высоту здания никак не возможно. Поэтому принято решение верхние этажи застеклить светлыми стёкоами, что замаскирует биржу на фоне неба. 
Очень это всё плохо. Градоначальники разрешают такое вот строительство, а город страдает не на одно десятилетие, если не на век.

----------


## Ramil

nosscoww iss the best cit hy in the wordll...

----------


## Leof

> nosscoww iss the best cit hy in the wordll...

 Эх, люблю я это место!  ::

----------

